# Steelhead bite?



## FarmerChris

I’ve been seeing a few reports of steelhead caught while trolling for walleye. Any reports on targeting steelhead? Location, depth?, tactics?
I’m taking daughter and boyfriend out Friday July 1 or Saturday depending on weather. Planning on Miller Road launch for walleye then look for steelhead. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks. Chris


----------



## FarmerChris

Oops. Duplicate needs deleted


----------



## BankAngler

I was just getting ready to ask the same question. We usually try a trip targeting steelhead around the 4th of July. We usually run NE of Avon within a mile of the line.


----------



## Hazelnut

I’ll be out in the same general area next weekend as well. Willing to work with anyone and share info.


----------



## RANGERTED

I was out Friday/24 8 miles north of Avon on a chrome hunt. No go for me. Checked areas I have done well the past 2 years, walleyes only, dips & spoons.


----------



## Cramer

May be a little early yet, but will be in Lorain for the month of July and chasing some chrome. Is there a thermocline set yet?

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazelnut

I haven’t been out there yet but I kinda doubt it. Weather has been hot and cold with some blows. Need some good stable warm weather to get it set up. I’m with you, I think things are going to be a little late on the bite this year.


----------



## Tommy84

Ok so someone has to ask the question. Did you end up going out today FarmerChris? And if so how’s you do? I can’t get a crew together til Monday with everyone doing July 4th get together’s. Can’t wait to hear some drag pulling.


----------



## fireline

I am wondering also if anyone is getting any steelhead,


----------



## POWERB8

fireline said:


> I am wondering also if anyone is getting any steelhead,


Seeing some (recent) posts of one steelhead caught per walleye trip was promising, but: It looks like most of them have made it out to the deeper-water areas.


----------



## Tommy84

Perfect. Less boat traffic.


----------



## FarmerChris

Short answer - went out Friday but did not target or catch steelhead. 
I took daughter and friend out of Avon Miller road park. Stayed in close due to wind and waves. went east 25-35 fow Cast Erie dearies. Caught 6 16-17” eyes. Got pretty choppy by 10am. At 11:30 we drove north to 40 fow checking for fish and waves. Found nice marks. Set up 4 dipseys and a downrigger with spoons. Catching continuously lures 20-35 ft down. Ran out of fish around 50 fow so turned back toward launch. Finished 3:00 with 16 keepers. Released couple dozen 14-15” fish. No steelhead. As we came in shallower, the rigger weight snagged in 39 fow. I had raised it to 32’ as we came in. Not sure if a net or bottom structure. Cable snapped at connection. Lost 13# Yeck fat fish, Chaimberlain release, irreplaceable Kranx spoon $100.


----------



## dgfidler

I heard two people mention catching steelhead on the radio today 7/4. I ventured out to about 60 feet northeast of Hotwaters hoping to get one. There’s a thermocline at 50 down out in deeper water. I ran some bright spoons 40-50 down at 2.8 and ended up with a couple 21 inch walleye to complement the 16 inchers I was catching. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmerChris

Thanks. I may venture out end of the week or week after and look for steelhead and bigger eyes. Nice catching fish, but I would like some 20+” I usually like keep18” and up, but not finding that size. I worked on the rigger today. Pulled off 270’ of cable just to see how much was still there. Must be at least 300 ft. Rewound it tight by hand. Put new terminal end, clip, insulator link, Chamberlains release. Ready to go!


----------



## jmyers8

We hooked 1 today around the 31 line on the east side of lorain dump he came up to jump and got off. I've seen reports of the 40 line north of lorain having some 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yobrick007

We were in 68'- 70' for a marina tourny on sat and only 1 was caught. Had another hookup but no dice on the crome. Excellent marks in 58 ft N of 72nd... (had to troll w the waves) ended w 22 keepers, 0 steelhead


----------



## Hazelnut

We are planning on giving it a whirl tomorrow morning, (Friday). It looks like a pretty good blow on Saturday. Be on channel 68 if anyone else wants to work together. Hazelnut,


----------



## c. j. stone

Back in the day when walleye were scarce in the Central basin(from say mid July thru August), we used to go to 68-70 ft out of WW on a slight NW heading(approx 8-10 degrees off due north) to account for the curvature of the lake eastward to get to those depths a bit faster. We regularly got into the biggest walleye of the year(that didn’t swim “miles“ to the East to stay on cooler water loving baitfish schools!) Trolling a spoon w/orange or gold on at least one rod, we would get a steelie at an approx. rate of one per hour. All of our fish came from very long leads of 185-230+ ft at a 1 or 2 setting on big dipsies w/ rings on them(fishing the lower depth levels).








Needless to say, some of these trips out and in took lots of fuel and “time”(depending on conditions!), but were typically well worth it. Alternately, these depths can be reached “much easier” by trailering to launch points in the Eastern basin where deeper water is closer to shore. The pic is of walleye and steel limits taken by my son on a solo trip(Not Recommended!) In July 2000.(The FO whitebass was for the cat, and he is patiently waiting!)🙀


----------



## Tommy84

Hazelnut you must be going out of Cleveland or east right? If you’re going to be on 68


----------



## Mirage

Went out today and guy coming in said he caught one 24" steelhead. Due north of Rocky River. 62 to 55 ft.


----------



## Hazelnut

Heading out now guys. I have a crew chipping in on gas we are out of Huron heading way up north of Avon. I will give updates!


----------



## Tommy84

That’s a 7 ‘ depth change. I’d think at minimum they’d be 65’ right now


----------



## cast party

Tommy84 said:


> That’s a 7 ‘ depth change. I’d think at minimum they’d be 65’ right now


My neighbor and I did our first steelhead trip today. Got 3 steelhead and 8 walleye. Fished from 9 to 1:30 north of Lorain/Sheffield Lake. All the fish were caught like right on the boundary of the 42 and 43 lines, from 10-12 east/west. I was thrilled with the catch considering we marked almost no fish or bait. I think I saw one small bait-ball about 30 ft. down and another bigger one on the bottom. No pattern at all to the fish caught. One on a turkey wing 90 ft. out with a small dipsy and planer board at 2.5 mph. One on a blue dolphin off a regular dipsy, 120 ft. on 3 setting, doing a turn at 2.7 mph. One on a green-glow Peetz spoon at 3 mph. Bigger walleyes than we were catching in close. 4 were in the 4 to 6 pound class. Saw several boats east of us, towards Avon Lake. Anyone do better?


----------



## Tommy84

Thanks for the post. Hope to be up Monday after the blow this weekend


----------



## Hazelnut

Went up to the 11 line on the boarder in 62’ of water. Went 4 for 11 on the steelhead and got our 30 walleye. No big walleye. We just couldn’t seem to get the steelhead to the boat. Thermocline is at 40’ the fish were were right in it. Riggers at 40 to 45’ dipseys at 110 to 120 and 40 jets at 110.


----------



## bnlsn78

cast party said:


> My neighbor and I did our first steelhead trip today. Got 3 steelhead and 8 walleye. Fished from 9 to 1:30 north of Lorain/Sheffield Lake. All the fish were caught like right on the boundary of the 42 and 43 lines, from 10-12 east/west. I was thrilled with the catch considering we marked almost no fish or bait. I think I saw one small bait-ball about 30 ft. down and another bigger one on the bottom. No pattern at all to the fish caught. One on a turkey wing 90 ft. out with a small dipsy and planer board at 2.5 mph. One on a blue dolphin off a regular dipsy, 120 ft. on 3 setting, doing a turn at 2.7 mph. One on a green-glow Peetz spoon at 3 mph. Bigger walleyes than we were catching in close. 4 were in the 4 to 6 pound class. Saw several boats east of us, towards Avon Lake. Anyone do better?


We caught 7 lost 3 fishing about the same area fishing dipsies 85 to 100 really was a nice calm day to get out that far


----------



## HappySnag

Hazelnut said:


> Went up to the 11 line on the boarder in 62’ of water. Went 4 for 11 on the steelhead and got our 30 walleye. No big walleye. We just couldn’t seem to get the steelhead to the boat. Thermocline is at 40’ the fish were were right in it. Riggers at 40 to 45’ dipseys at 110 to 120 and 40 jets at 110.


are you using treble hooks ?


----------



## Hazelnut

HappySnag said:


> are you using treble hooks ?


Yes


----------



## Hazelnut

Hazelnut said:


> Yes


I had guys with me that had never fished for the chrome before. They couldn’t get the fact that you have to get the slack out before they spit it. It’s not like walleye fishing 😂


----------



## HappySnag

Hazelnut said:


> I had guys with me that had never fished for the chrome before. They couldn’t get the fact that you have to get the slack out before they spit it. It’s not like walleye fishing 😂


i prefer inline single hooks even for eyes,2/0,3/0,4/0,5/0.
i change even on stick bait if it has 3 hooks i put only 2 single inline hooks.
they work beter for me.


----------



## Cramer

Fished out of Lorain Friday just for a few hours. 40/41 straight North of Lorain in 60/62 fow. Went 2 for 4 on chrome and lots of walleye. Dipsies 1, 1 1/2, and 3 65 to 120 back. Thermocline was just below 40. Bait balls started picking up to the east, but unfortunately had to go in.

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BankAngler

If the weather holds for Saturday I will be launching at Lorain or Avon early Saturday and heading NE to chase chrome.


----------



## Hazelnut

I’ll be there as well, be on 68 if anyone wants to work together. Looks like good stable weather the rest of the week. Should be good!


----------



## FarmerChris

I plan to launch from Avon Miller Road park Friday 7:00 am. Heading out for walleyes bigger than 18” if we can find them, then Steelhead. Last time out too windy for me to go far. Found plenty marks and eyes 40’ depth but all 14”-17”. I use channel 79 in this area. Was thinking 68 is used Cleveland and east to Conneaut.


----------



## GalionLex

I'm with BankAngler. If the Saturday forecast holds I may be out of Lorain chasing steelies as well. I keep the radio on 79. Feel free to give me a shout.


----------



## jmyers8

I'll be out Saturday as well going deep for steelhead. If people wanted to text me there numbers I could start a group text to keep everyone in the loop. Mine is 440 522 5940

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

Got my son his first steelhead the other night out of Cleveland in 55 fow. It was definitely not expected but was absolutely welcomed. For what it's worth the walleye fishing was incredible as well for anyone that's looking. We were just north of the crib.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone

Hazelnut said:


> I had guys with me that had never fished for the chrome before. They couldn’t get the fact that you have to get the slack out before they spit it. It’s not like “walleye fishing”! 😂


“Newbies“ was my first thought! Just got to keep telling them, “Keep Those Rod Tips UP, Do Not >Pump< the Rod”! When you pump it’s near impossible Not to leave slight ”slack” on the “down stroke”. That technique “enlarges“ the hole from the hook(the ‘barb’ is only a tiny fraction of an inch), and that’s all steelies need to come unbuttoned!(Wallies Too!)😩


----------



## Eye Licker

If weather and waves cooperate will be making the run for silver bullets.Eye Licker on 79 willing to share info. and tactics.


----------



## rickerd

c. j. stone said:


> “Newbies“ was my first thought! Just got to keep telling them, “Keep Those Rod Tips UP, Do Not >Pump< the Rod”! When you pump it’s near impossible Not to leave slight ”slack” on the “down stroke”. That technique “enlarges“ the hole from the hook(the ‘barb’ is only a tiny fraction of an inch), and that’s all steelies need to come unbuttoned!(Wallies Too!)😩


That's right Newbies, pump your rod at home not on the lake

Rickerd


----------



## portney

I’m going out Saturday late morning out of Lorain - will target Walleye for our limits, then head out and try for Steelhead- sounds like I need to head towards Avon Point, and run deep for them - I’ll be on 68 late morning - pm me if want to share info.


----------



## GalionLex

The iwindsurf forecast values are going to have to change drastically for me to consider the offshore run for Saturday. Looks like tomorrow will be the day to make the run. As of now, I'm out. Good luck to those who make it out this weekend.


----------



## BankAngler




----------



## BankAngler

Looking better


----------



## FarmerChris

We ran out to 40 north line from Avon. Very few marks fished from 8:30am to noon with 4 dipseys and rigger with spoons. One Bandit at 15 ft down. Combed the water top to bottom. Only 3 small eyes 15”-16”. No steel trolled to 42.4 north. Another boat on radio was at 44 line with no better. Ran back in to 45 fow east of Avon power plant. Found lots of marks. Finished 2 man limit between 12:30 and 2:30” with mostly 16” fish. Got 2 at 20”. Three back dozen or more 14-15”, few 8”.


----------



## jmyers8

We were at the 38 like in lorain today between lorain and sheffield. It was pretty empty out there. A few walleye alot of algae and no steelhead. I was kind of surprised at the lack of Mark's out there 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy84

Ok so we were out all over between 40 to 44 north and 11 to 02 west. Mark’s were awesome in the whole area but bait was scattered at best. Boated one lost a 10 pounder at the boat and 2 came off pretty quick after the hookup. Got 13 eyes with the one steelhead. At it again tomorrow. Thinking the bright moon this week has them feeding different now. Thoughts?


----------



## FarmerChris

I was wondering about the moon phase. Looked up solunar chart. Today rated as average day with best daytime bite 12am-2:00 pm. Not sure these apply to walleye. I could not see a thermocline , and no decent marks. We were in same area 00 - 02 west, 39-42.4 north. Fished NNE troll, then turned back south to the 38 line before pulling up and running in closer. Ran speed 2.8-3.2 sog.


----------



## BaddFish

Out of Geneva last night in 70-71fow, had a nice steelie break a leader on a dipsey set at #3 at 130 back. Spoon was brownish/orange with back stripes on one side. Fish jumped twice with spoon in its mouth to say hi!


----------



## Eye Licker

0 for 0 on steelies,went to 37/19 walleye everywhere.Limited out in 2 hours,no hogs just good eaters.Dipsies and spoons 2.5 to2.7.


----------



## FarmerChris

Spoon color sound like chicken wing. The small walleye were luv’n it at Avon Friday.


----------



## Hazelnut

Went out to the 11 line again yesterday morning. It was rolling pretty good. Fished from 9am till noon. Lost one steelhead at the back of the boat on double orange crush about an hour in on a dipsey 1 setting 65 back. Had another snap the line and jump behind the boat on a dipsey 1 setting 70 back. Then 1 more on a rigger at 35 down didn’t stay on. 0 for 3. Last week they seemed to want green dolphin, this week all hits came on orange or red. Caught 3 decent walleye. Went in to 40 to 45’ of water north of Beaver and ended up with 14 eyes. Just eaters. Not a great day on the target but a good day fishing. They are still out there! Hopefully we will get em next time!


----------



## cast party

No luck with Steelies Friday afternoon. Started at 40-10. Great marks. Bait and fish. Fished a half-hour without a bite. Moved out to the 42-43 area where we caught fish a week earlier. Fished 3 hours. 7 walleye and 1 giant perch. One walleye about 6 lbs. No steelhead bites. Went back in to the 40-line around 6 p.m. to see if the fish turned on. Fished 45 minutes without a bite.


----------



## Tommy84

Yeah hopefully august is a better weather pattern. Seems like they are more finicky than other Great Lakes. Atleast on the west side. Maybe Cleveland to conny are different.


----------



## Cramer

Will be out Friday afternoon and Saturday morning chasing. Last weekend hooked up 5 41 04/05 but also hooked up 5 Sunday just North of the dump in 52fow fishing walleye. Seems they are roaming everywhere there is bait and not all out deep for sure. Willing to work with anyone to run them down if we can! Lol
Here is one from Sunday in shallow
Also, both days they seemed to prefer small spoons, most came on smalls off my board lines. 0 on the riggers and I think 2 on dipsies with big spoons.









Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## slashbait

Cramer said:


> Will be out Friday afternoon and Saturday morning chasing. Last weekend hooked up 5 41 04/05 but also hooked up 5 Sunday just North of the dump in 52fow fishing walleye. Seems they are roaming everywhere there is bait and not all out deep for sure. Willing to work with anyone to run them down if we can! Lol
> Here is one from Sunday in shallow
> Also, both days they seemed to prefer small spoons, most came on smalls off my board lines. 0 on the riggers and I think 2 on dipsies with big spoons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


Smalls off your board lines. Are you running jets off boards? And how shallow are you setting spoons? Thanx!


----------



## eyecat

One way to land more steelies in the boat when your spoon fishing is to put a stinger hook on your spoons it can either be a treble or it can be a single hook but it will increase the amount of fish you bring into the boat and it does not affect the action of the spoon


----------



## Cramer

slashbait said:


> Smalls off your board lines. Are you running jets off boards? And how shallow are you setting spoons? Thanx!


I am running 40 Tru Trips off my big boards. 52 fow they were 75 back out deep in 60 plus they were 140 back. I am working just above the temperature break depending on the depth for both walleye and chrome.

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcotrucker

Fished between Wildwood and chagrin Sunday managed to land 3 steelies trolling 55-60ft with big spoons chrome with black and chartreuse dipseys 95 back 2 mph fish 24-28"


----------



## fireline

Thinking about heading heading north of Avon Point looking for Steelhead Sunday morning, anyone else going?


----------



## Tommy84

I’ll be out too. TJ 79.


----------



## kdn

We will be north of Wildwood. Good Luck. 

Capt. Ken


----------



## Cramer

Probably be out Sunday morning as well

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## fireline

will be starting at the 40-00 line


----------



## Bassassin2

40/06 and watermelon small spoons, good luck… Good luck!


----------



## Hazelnut

Out of town on work business. Planning on going out next week. Please let us know how you do. Good luck!


----------



## fireline

We went 9 for 11 on steelhead plus 15 walleyes, Dirty White Boy, got the most followed by Wonder Bread ,Mixed Vegies, and Blue Dolphin.


----------



## Fishballz

We went 7 for 13 today. Pink antifreeze back spoons did best. Dipsy 1 setting 110 and 3 setting 170. Caught tons of short walleye too. Fun trip, caught a couple really nice ones today

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazelnut

Thanks for the reports👍


----------



## put-put

Left Lorain dock at 8 Saturday morning was little bumpy still. Ran to 45/09 trolled south with waves worked to 43 turned went back north as lake laid down had 32 hook ups and landed our 20 plus 10 keeper walleye. Speed 3.0-3.5 dipsys1 setting 95-105 #2 115-125 #3 140-160, and Downrigger at 50 (8lb balls) all orange spoons. Absolute blast


----------



## Tommy84

15 for 15 and a ton of small walleye. Got our 18 though. Started just shy of the 40 06 and went north east. End up find a crazy active pod in 65’ at the 43 04 and boxed 4 in less than 15 minutes. Multiple triples. What a blast with a good buddy and my dad.


----------



## Super G

Awesome catches! Thanks for the report!


----------



## Bassassin2

I put out numbers last Wednesday … it took a while but the chromes were at 40/06. Do I still need to go 22 miles from vermilion again. Any relative assistance would be greatly appreciated. I will post results manana.


----------



## kdn

We will be out in the morning headed NE out of 72nd street. I'll be on 68 if you want to give me a shout. Targeting chrome and eyes 72-74'

Cant. Ken
I Chase Her Charter Services


----------



## Bassassin2

Heading out now, thanks capt


----------



## kdn

We fished NE of 72nd Street in 72-74 FOW. all marks deep...53-60' down. Lines in at 8:45. Targeted down riggers, dipseys and bandits with 4 oz wgts. at what marks were there, but things went pretty slow. We kept 3 eyes 2.5-3 lbs. but had to catch 6-7 shorts for each of those. Never had a SH hit until my wife said it was time to go (after 2-3/4 hours). I pushed it after I turned and said "okay were headed home" (at 3.0). Anyway the first SH hit a orange/silver spoon on the rigger. 4-1/2 lbs. Second Chrome (same size) hit a dispey setting 3 at 155. ( SPOTTED PINK SPOON) Third on same rigger and after a short battle it leaped about 4' or more in the air and the was gone. I think if we would have circled around that area we would have done much better as we had those three chrome on within 20 minutes of each other. I am headed to northern Ontario for three weeks. I will miss heading out on the lake but we will be targeting Northerns and Speckles at our favorite lakes as well as fixing up our bear bait and duck blinds. Looking to do some nearshore SH fishing late Sept / early Oct. Then the FB!

Stay Safe.

Capt. Ken
I Chase Her Charter Services


----------



## EyetrollerII

Pulled 3 tickets of walleye and 3 tickets of Steelhead between the 41-43 and the 04-05. 43/05 was the best. Dipsey’s 3 Setting 150-165 ft, 1 1/2 Setting 125-135ft, and 0 Setting 105-115ft back. Speed 2.8-3.2 mph. Double Dutch, Watermelon, Blue Mongoose, and a Silver spoon with a crazy color pattern. Not sure the name. Fish were scattered but once you got a couple bites, we kept circling on them and kept pulling fish. Pulled some nice walleye as well. Epic day on the lake!! Hope this helps.


----------



## FarmerChris

So If I have the gps right at 42-43north, and 04-05 west, that would be north of Avon? Otherwise if north and west are flipped you were NE of Ashtabula?


----------



## EyetrollerII

We were north of Avon.


----------



## FarmerChris

Thanks. We tried that area north of Avon a month ago. Could not find good marks. Fished anyway and got limit oof mostly 17-18” eta. No steel. We tried the area NE of Geneva s week ago with similar results. Heading back to Geneva or Bula maybe Wednesday.


----------



## jmyers8

Has anyone been out lately. Thinkin Sunday of making the run north of avon to try and find some? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slashbait

jmyers8 said:


> Has anyone been out lately. Thinkin Sunday of making the run north of avon to try and find some?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You don’t need to go way out. Buddy yesterday got 8 real decent ones in 50ft water , 4 miles north of Lorain . All came 30 to 38 down on double orange crush stinger spoons. Dipseys and downrigger. Rigger did best.


----------



## FarmerChris

We (3) went out of Avon Wednesday. Looked around the 40fow area a bit No real good marks to target. Headed north and found nice scattered marks in 50-53fow? Similar to above post. Ran stinger regular spins on 5 dipseys and a rigger targeting marks 34-40’ down. Caught a few small walleye. Had lot of hits without hook ups on some 7” eyes. Had to keep checking lines. About noon a big chrome hit. Measured 26”. Caught on monkey puke. Best Spoon overall like orange perch pattern. Pick 2 more steelhead 15”, 24”. After 2:00 sun brighter marks deeper 42’. I let dipseys out [email protected]’, [email protected]’. Picked up a 30” walleye on double orange crush


----------



## jmyers8

Thanks for the info I appreciate it

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EyetrollerII

We made the long run again today from Vermilion to the 42/05 north of Avon Lake and ended up pulling 24 walleye and 19 steelhead. 3 setting 150-165ft back, 1 1/2 setting 125-135ft back and a 0 setting 105-115 ft back running 2.7-3.0 mph. Steelhead are a blast to catch! Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## ErieBoy75

I was in that general area. 10 bites! Only got one in the boat. Solo netting is tough!
Some of them were very acrobatic. One large one threw the hook, jumped twice and stunned himself landing on the 2nd jump. Just took him about 20 secs to come to and head back down. Yes, they ARE a blast!
ErieBoy


----------



## fireline

EyetrollerII said:


> We made the long run again today from Vermilion to the 42/05 north of Avon Lake and ended up pulling 24 walleye and 19 steelhead. 3 setting 150-165ft back, 1 1/2 setting 125-135ft back and a 0 setting 105-115 ft back running 2.7-3.0 mph. Steelhead are a blast to catch! Hope this helps and good luck!



That was a HEAVY cooler


----------



## GalionLex

What a great day out of Lorain yesterday. I wish I could tell you the exact numbers we fished but I was on my buddy's boat yesterday and his sonar units gave us DD coordinate numbers vs. DMS numbers. I have a post in Erie general discussion if anyone has some insight into that. However, we started in 65 FOW due east of the buoy I'm guessing the 41N 08 W. Went with the waves (a little sporty when we started) northeast. When the lake started to settle we changed course to east/southeast. Trolled far enough NE/E that we were in 72 FOW. The best bite was in 70-72 ft. All spoons with all colors catching (oranges were probably best). The riggers were getting it done early 50-62 ft. down. They cooled off then the dipsys took over 165-185 back 3 setting. Great temp break 55 ft. down. I had 150 copper (w/3oz. snap wt.), 200 and 300 copper out as well. They all took a fish with 300 being best. An epic day for the four of us with a bonus walleye for each!!!


----------



## Tommy84

You said it Travis. EPIC!!! It was great talking to you for the couple minutes your guys radio was working. LolWe started at 42/07. Went with the waves to 44/05. I turned back into them to see if the crew could handle the waves and higher speeds but that was short lived. Turned back again and ended up at the 46.5/02.5 before it laid down enough to head back south. Started with riggers 55’and 60’ and 3 at 130 and 1 at 150. At first it was about 1 to 1 on walleye and steelhead. Once the wind died the walleye quit. Had some major rips that doubled rods over and straightened some hooks but still got our 20 chrome as well. Cleared lines with plans to head in north of the dump and pick some more walleye but Mother Nature said you had you fill today. With storms moving in we just called it and headed in. Hopefully next weekend will give us one last good weather weekend to get out before the limit goes back to 2. If so we will be out again


----------



## POWERB8

That's a nice haul, Tommy and GalionLex!


----------



## fireline

Nice catch of fish.


----------



## GalionLex

More walleyes vs. steelies this weekend but we certainly weren't complaining. Went with my buddy again on his boat (got the radio issue taken care of from my last post). Had another memorable day. 4 man crew. Ended with 20 walleye and 11 steelies. Launched out of Avon this time and went straight north. Once again the 70-72 FOW was good. 44-46 line north. Walleye were caught on every rod we had out. The steelies were tougher with bites on port rigger 62 down, 200 & 300 copper and 1 setting dipsy out 125-140. Our 3 setting wire dipsys that were on fire last Saturday took the day off yesterday. We had a total of 5 boats regularly offering intel with some added flavorful banter. The lake was a little sporty in the morning but settled down nicely through the afternoon. We are SO fortunate to have a fishery like this as our northern neighbor!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy84

Finally got my good fishing buddies out there with me and my dad on their boat. A father and son that have really helped me become a better walleye fisherman. Thanks for including us in the group chatter Travis. It’s always helpful to hear how others are doing. And to the other boats out there thanks for the intel. It’s greatly appreciated. We had 20 eyes and 8 steelhead. Dipsy 1 at 135 and 3 at 170 did the best on chrome. Walleye came on every rod as well. Most damage was done with orange and silver stingers. Pretty nice grade of walleye this time. No pics as they took their fish and us ours. Awesome steelhead season as this is only our 2nd real season targeting them. Last year had 24 total and this year already at 44. I’m sure we’ll pick some more while fishing this fall for big eyes


----------



## Super G

(Finally) Going out to the deep waters Saturday to give it a go for “Chromeyes”!! Do you recommend I bring the downriggers or were the dipsies getting the job done? What were the hot colors for the steelhead? What channel are you all turned to? Good luck this weekend!


----------



## GalionLex

Super G: Just my personal opinion but I wouldn't go out after the chrome without the riggers. Definitely take temp if you can and set up according to the cold water. Yes some days the dipsys outperform the riggers but there are days where it's just the opposite. Plus the riggers give you an opportunity to run "Sliders" if you want. Quite honestly in the two weekends I was out I'm not sure one color was super dominant, but it's good to get some orange out there. Good luck and remember the limit dropped to 2 steelies per man on Sept. 1.


----------



## Tommy84

Yes definitely take riggers if you can. Green was hot one weekend and orange the next. I’m done on the steelhead til they move closer in the fall. Long haul for 2 fish


----------



## Super G

Much appreciated - forgot about the limit dropping to 2!!! Thanks! BTW - what’s a “slider”?


----------



## jmyers8

Super G said:


> Much appreciated - forgot about the limit dropping to 2!!! Thanks! BTW - what’s a “slider”?


You run a r to 6 ft leader off the main line of your pole attached to your release. It will find the bow in the line and stay in that area gives you a way to run 2 lures off one pole. The slider is usually a spoon 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Super G

Got it! I used that technique on Lake Michigan last year. Forgot it was called a slider. Thanks.


----------



## Super G

Went north out of wildwood to 70-75 FOW today. Slow go - dipsies only. 4 jumbo walleye and one nice steelhead! Anyone else get out that way today?


----------



## [email protected]

Went 7/10 on steel Thursday had to push a little further east of Avon point 65 FOW 3.0-3.5 mph orange was best off the riggers, dipsys only caught one fish. Only one five pound walleye all day (no shorts??) not sure where they went.


----------

